# Yet Another Early Compound Identification Request - Part 2



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Geovic

That looks like an early Jennings (1970s) compound bow with the tournament sideplates. It isn't a prototype. A lot of the early compound bows looked like they were in the "prototype" stage of development.


Dave


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

Here are a couple of images. You can see the sideplates (pylons) on the center bow.

Dave


----------



## geovic (Jan 25, 2013)

Dave, you are so excellent, ... thank you.

The pylons look to be a match, but the riser in the ad looks like it might be cast metal. It has a flat appearance, and what looks like structural ribbing. Also, the grip curves forward. Is or was there such a thing as a metal riser? Aluminum, maybe?

BTW, I'm trying to sell this bow and an Arrowstar on craigslist. Can I get your permission to use those two images in my for sale posts?

And thanks for the tip about posting more pics to the original thread, instead of starting a new one. I've been online almost continuously since 1974, and, ... would you believe, ... I've hardly ever been on forums of any kind, so I'm just not familiar with the ins and outs.

George


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi George,

Yes, Jennings made bows at that time with both wood and metal risers. The bow in the picture with the pylons had a metal riser (it was ribbed to both stiffen and lighten the riser), but the pylons were also available on the wooden riser bows. The bows with the pylons are less common than the bows with the standard side plates. 

The images are Jennings ads from before 1978 (prior to 1978 works had to have the copyright stated on them or they weren't protected. Copyright protection later became automatic even when not stated on the work) so there is no copyright protection, they are in the public domain. So you can use the images.

I also have a manual that will be helpful for use with the bow. It can be downloaded here: https://www.box.com/s/9c8lk998sbqct5ci8mda/1/312456171/2491858771/1

Dave


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Dave J said:


> Hi George,
> 
> Yes, Jennings made bows at that time with both wood and metal risers. The bow in the picture with the pylons had a metal riser (it was ribbed to both stiffen and lighten the riser), but the pylons were also available on the wooden riser bows. The bows with the pylons are less common than the bows with the standard side plates.
> 
> ...



Think they called it an Isogrid riser


----------



## geovic (Jan 25, 2013)

Dave, those manuals are a great bonus, ... thanks once again.

George


----------

